# My new favorite bar



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

_NEW YORK (AP) -- It's depressing, it's not usually sung in Ireland for St. Patrick's Day, and its lyrics were written by an Englishman who never set foot on Irish soil.

Owner Shaun Clancy stands behind the bar at Foley's Pub and Restaurant in New York on Wednesday.

Those are only some of the reasons why a Manhattan pub owner is banning the song "Danny Boy" for the entire month of March.

"It's overplayed, it's been ranked among the 25 most depressing songs of all time and it's more appropriate for a funeral than for a St. Patrick's Day celebration," said Shaun Clancy, who owns Foley's Pub and Restaurant, across the street from the Empire State Building.

The 38-year-old Clancy, who started . . . _

They forgot to mention maudlin.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

While the above is certainly true, along with "Four Green Fields" it's the IRA's number one fund-raising song.


----------



## Bishop of Briggs (Sep 7, 2007)

That reminds. Just when is Congress going to ratify the extradition treaty that will allow to prosecute the IRA murderers and fundraisers in Boston and the Big Apple? 

And didn't George W Bush advocate military action against rogue states that harbour and finance terrorism? Time is nearly up fellas!


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

Probably about the same time we start prosecuting English murderers and torturers for war crimes and crimes against humanity. Not to mention the attempted assassination of Bernadette Devlin.

Shall we extradite them to face charges before Diplock courts, with supergrass testimony?


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

*Tiocfaidh ár lá*



Bishop of Briggs said:


> That reminds. Just when is Congress going to ratify the extradition treaty that will allow to prosecute the IRA murderers and fundraisers in Boston and the Big Apple?
> 
> And didn't George W Bush advocate military action against rogue states that harbour and finance terrorism? Time is nearly up fellas!


About the time the Republic has 32 counties.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

Laxplayer said:


> About the time the Republic has 32 counties.


+1000


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

Laxplayer said:


> About the time the Republic has 32 counties.





jackmccullough said:


> +1000


Do you mind?! We're having enough trouble managing the 26 we have! :icon_smile:


----------

